# Must it fly to die?



## Hare's Ear (Nov 19, 2004)

We have all heard the expression - "if it flies - it dies". Must it fly to die? I saw some hunters shooting a duck that had swam into their decoy spread. They shot at the duck on the water. This was not a criple. They missed and the duck flew off.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I think that it is personal preferance some do most dont, I personally dont I am not there to kill just to kill I like shooting them out of the air =sporting chance.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hare's Ear said:


> We have all heard the expression - "if it flies - it dies". Must it fly to die? I saw some hunters shooting a duck that had swam into their decoy spread. They shot at the duck on the water. This was not a criple. They missed and the duck flew off.


 
How the hell do you miss a duck on the water? Thats what they get! Shoot em in the air!!!!


----------



## oziedon (Jun 10, 2005)

I will often let a duck land, so I can id it, then jump shoot em. i do this basically because I don't like shooting hens of any kind!!


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

To me they both taste the same. What most inexperienced gunners don't realize is a duck on the water is harder to kill because alot of thier vitals are below water. If I miss one dropping into the decoys cause I am sleeping or something I will be yelling "GET UP DUCK" 3 times and if that don't do it the first shot does second one get's them about 5 feet off the water. If a duck swims into the decoys I did a great job setting them up and I deserve to wrap them in bacon. I had a past friend that I took hunting got on me once because I shouted three times and then let a mallard have it, but at the end of the day when I asked him to grab his ducks he says "I won't eat those things" Last time I ever took him. I hunt to eat if you are a purest and into the sporting part only stay out of my boat


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Arkansawing a duck is way out of my ethical threshold. 

A cripple? Absolutley shoot until it's dead or you can retrieve it. We're called sportmen for a reason.

If you need the meat, skip the license, shells, and gun.. take the money to Miejers and get some food.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I am on the fence on this issue.

I am not above swatting one on the water if it is a safe scenario for dogs, hunters, dekes, etc... and any other hunters I am with don't frown on it.

With regards to "sporting", do we wait for a deer to move or run before taking a shot?


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

it all depends.... was it a buffie?:lol:


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

We have cripples appear all of sudden in the dekes On LSC , so we shoot them its rare to have a duck from no where just swim in without detected? I dont hesitate to shoot a duck if its in the dekes swimming or not?Hitting a crippled diver on the big water is not always easy , they get away often especially if you have to wait for a tender boat to go after them....


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

TNL said:


> If you need the meat, skip the license, shells, and gun.. take the money to Miejers and get some food.


That is a somewhat ignorant statement



The afore mentioned friend was held in high regard a being the perfect sportsman by alot of people. personally I see not eating those ducks was a sin.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

All depends if it's a windy day dem ducks on da water bob up and down too much makin' a hard to hit target.   :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

twoteal said:


> That is a somewhat ignorant statement
> 
> 
> 
> The afore mentioned friend was held in high regard a being the perfect sportsman by alot of people. personally I see not eating those ducks was a sin.


 
Ignorant of what? 

If the guy who shot ducks and doesn't take them, clean them, and eat or give them to someone who will eat them, then he shouldn't be hunting. He is not only unethical; he is breaking the law about wanton waste.

The thread is about shooting ducks on the water. I don't do it and don't believe it's ethical. If a duck makes it into my decoys and won't flush, then that duck wins. Maybe I am a purest...so I guess I won't be in your boat. Good thing I have my own.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

ducks is a personal decision, and not illegal. i'll often allow decoying ducks to land in the dekes and start shooting the last drakes first and then if any remain in the dekes they're gonners if i feel i can miss the dekes. every once in a great while a duck will land into my decoys without being seen and all i hear is the water splash while looking elsewhere. when this happens a quick yell is all it takes and then the big bang. as far as shooting them little duckies in the water goes ****80%**** of a ducks vitals are UNDERWATER, much harder to kill than when airborne.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

I always prefer not to water whack them if i can avoid it. Cripples however are always shot on the spot to ensure they dont suffer. Some spots we hunt up in MQT are little oxbows on the river, and we jump the ducks after they land in the dekes because there isnt enough time to hit them in the air before they are on the water. I don't have anything against hunters shooting them on the water, but doing it only results in a mangled duck or the loss of a decoy or two. Had a buddy whack a teal opening morning, he got the duck and two of my brand new mallards dekes. He wont be going with me again. haha


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

best not shoot a deer that is standing still. that wouldn't be fair:yikes:. who cares if the duck is flying or not, just kill the damn thing and eat it. It's kinda obvious that 90% of all the duck hunters wish to shoot decoying birds...at least in my mind i like to think that.


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

QUOTE=Shiawassee_Kid;1805090]best not shoot a deer that is standing still. that wouldn't be fair:yikes:. who cares if the duck is flying or not, just kill the damn thing and eat it. It's kinda obvious that 90% of all the duck hunters wish to shoot decoying birds...at least in my mind i like to think that.[/QUOTE][


----------



## rivrat1959 (Feb 18, 2001)

Yep if they swim or land in my deeks they're gonna get shot.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok this is just a for instance, because it happened to me once. Opening day the ducks end up freaking out, and they are so scared they dont want to fly. A few years back, I missed seeing a mallard come into the dekes. I stood up waved my hands, yelled, and the thing would not fly, it just looked at me. So I shot on the water next to it, it jumped up, then I shot it. Maybe thats what happened here. Just thought I would post my scenario. The only time I shoot a duck on the water is if its crippled.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

happyhooker2 said:


> How the hell do you miss a duck on the water?


Because when it is on the water they take the time and "aim" there shotgun by aligning down the vent rib instead of shooting the gun like it was meant to be shot.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> best not shoot a deer that is standing still. that wouldn't be fair:yikes:. who cares if the duck is flying or not, just kill the damn thing and eat it. It's kinda obvious that 90% of all the duck hunters wish to shoot decoying birds...at least in my mind i like to think that.


Exactly, love the shooting a deer sitting or standing examplel. Whoever said "how do you miss a duck sitting on the water", obviously has never shot on the bay":lol: I will shoot em on the water, shoot em in the air, shoot em on land, I dont care Ill shoot em on one foot. Im not going to Meijer.....Ill stick to the saginaw bay area for my grocery shopping, Thanks for caring though.:corkysm55Much rather shoot em in air but Im not going to bitch if there on water.:evilsmile


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TNL said:


> Whatever catagories you have to make up to feel better about shooting a duck on the water is up to you. There is nothing hypocritical about the way I hunt.
> 
> I do not, have not, and will not ever do it. If you think that makes me some sort of "elitest", again, that's up to you.
> 
> ...


again, i think alot of you are missing the point. there ain't one of us on here who says they go out to have a whole day of water swatting....lol....geeze lighten up guys. The "righteous crews" have struck this thread, thats for sure. 

I don't care who you are or how good of hunter you are. There isn't one guy in this thread who has not or has not been with a person who has water swatted a bird (cripple or not). So let this thread die, its really not as big a deal as some are making it....and if you still think its a big deal, you aren't gonna change a guys mind on this one posting it here.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I think this is more of hunter ethics. Like other hunters we set up our own ethics. When I am hunting ducks or geese I will not shoot unless they are in flight or coming to land in the decoys. I feel it is unsportsman like to take birds that are swimming in the water. But then again that is just my opinion on that. Is there a law that says you can't shoot swimming birds no there is not at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

TNL said:


> Whatever catagories you have to make up to feel better about shooting a duck on the water is up to you. There is nothing hypocritical about the way I hunt.
> 
> I do not, have not, and will not ever do it. If you think that makes me some sort of "elitest", again, that's up to you.
> 
> ...


Would this be Category 2?


----------



## GK4 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have been following this thread, and i had to join to ask a question. I hunt with a guy that has only one eye. He will not hesitate to smoke a bird on the water because it is much easier for him with no depth perception. I dont personally do it, but i dont get mad that he does. Is it also unethical for him to do that?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Who would have thought this was gonna be such a big controversy?? 

I guess I can forgive the waterswat if you aren't shooting a Benelli- with Hevi-shot, over your ultra realistic decoys (with photo imaging!!) while targeting hens only. It's also acceptable if you are using a Lab to retireve your ducks, as its common knowledge that only a Chessie can mark falling birds and make a long distance retrieve. Also, if at one of the bingo hunts, it should be frowned upon to waterswat a duck in someone elses decoy's-- show a little respect.


That should about cover it.



OH....wait----These handicaps only apply if you are hunting the East side of the state. If you happen to see a duck migrate through the West side, shoot her by any means necessary, it's obviously lost.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> The "righteous crews" have struck this thread,


BS. 

This is the same debate as whether or not to ground pound geese or pheasants. Hell, for that matter..why not shoot turkeys out of trees? Why not shoot bedded down deer? Blast squirrels in the nest. Pour water down holes in ditches and then shoot the fox when his wet-head pops out. 

C'mon man...this has nothing to do with a "holier than thou" mindset. In my opinion, it is not right. Obviously others feel differently. And you know what? That's alright by me. You do it your way, and I'll do it mine. If it means that I take less birds per season, so be it. 

Not attacking you personally here Kid...(i.e. the "yous" mean "the guys who do this")

Now watch...tomorrow morning I'll get 2 widgeon, a pintail, and a GWT that swim into my dekes....:lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

BFG said:


> BS.
> 
> This is the same debate as whether or not to ground pound geese or pheasants. Hell, for that matter..why not shoot turkeys out of trees? Why not shoot bedded down deer? Blast squirrels in the nest. Pour water down holes in ditches and then shoot the fox when his wet-head pops out.
> 
> ...


just can't believe this thread drummed up 5 pages, was hoping it would die a silent death. lol. 5 pages about water slapping a bird........on that note i think i'm gonna go start a new thread called "I shot a bird at a 100yrds yesterday" and see how many pages i can get, hehe.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

I bet this one gets locked before it dies. :coolgleam


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

BFG said:


> BS.
> 
> This is the same debate as whether or not to ground pound geese or pheasants. Hell, for that matter..why not shoot turkeys out of trees? Why not shoot bedded down deer? Blast squirrels in the nest. Pour water down holes in ditches and then shoot the fox when his wet-head pops out.
> 
> ...


This post articulates my feelings as well. I can only speak for myself and I won't comment any further even though sometimes through open and non-threatening discussion other points of view can be understood. I see the other point of view...I simply don't subscribe to it is all.

Everyone have a safe and enjoyable season.

TNL


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

If I miss a duck coming into the decoys i will try to get it to fly then shoot. It's never happened that i couldn't scare one off the water, but if i couldn't i wouldn't think twice about shooting it on the water if it was a safe shot away from my decoys. Also, a wounded duck always gets shot whether its on the water or trying to fly.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

I hunted with my buddy on Saturday, we had a duck fly in and land in the dekes. He told me to take him, I said really???, he said yes so I took him. His reasoning was that you don't know if you are going to get a chance at any more and that way it gets "one in the boat". I guess if you look at it that way who cares, he cleaned it and is going to eat it. We ended up with four ducks that morning. I don't usually shoot them if they are in the dekes but he was the one to get me into the sport 4 years ago and I wasn't going to argue with him. To each his own, it's really not that big of a deal. He has always been about the MEATHOOK, he doesn't like Catch and Release trout fishing because he doesn't see the point of it, I do, at least I have a chance to catch them again.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

This is dumb. I'm sorry I posted on this thread.


----------



## algonquin dave (Nov 26, 2005)

I dont shoot them normally when sitting I like the challenge when they fly but 'I dont mind others doing it who r with me. Gives me more to harras them about


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

its a lot easier to kill a bird hovering motionless over a robo-duck than it is to kill one on the water. 

If you think i'm being sarcastic this time... i'm not.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thedude said:


> its a lot easier to kill a bird hovering motionless over a robo-duck than it is to kill one on the water.
> 
> If you think i'm being sarcastic this time... i'm not.


lol, made me chuckle a lil bit. i've seen it too, my mojo got peppered out west last year....


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

I bought a duck at the grocery store last week....it tasted good.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

**** thats the reason why we have all burlaped dekes. if a few bb's hit the decoy....its not sinkin. if the birds are on the water its fair game. I do sometimes shout at the birds so I can shoot it a couple feet off the surface...but whats the point its dead either way. Im hunting for meat and a good time not to please other people besides my friends and we all have the same exact point of view on this subject.


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

I think it all depends on if the duck is alone or with his family, because I wouldn't want to shoot him in front of his wife and kids.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

If this thread swam into the decoys.........could we kill it???


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

I'd put on a magazine extension, just so I could empty it into this thread....


----------

